# how to get dhcpcd quiet?

## SchlauFuchs

Hi!

I have two ethernet interfaces in my PC, but I'm using just one of it. the other isn't connected. In /var/log/messages I have a constant stream of dhcpcd messages trying to connect:

```

Mar 31 22:55:35 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:35 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: read: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:38 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:38 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:38 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:38 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:39 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: adding IP address 169.254.190.77/16

Mar 31 22:55:44 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 31 22:55:44 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:44 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: read: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:47 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:50 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:53 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:56 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:55:59 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:02 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:05 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:07 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: timed out

Mar 31 22:56:07 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.info'

Mar 31 22:56:07 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: checking 169.254.190.77 is available on attached networks

Mar 31 22:56:07 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:07 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: read: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:10 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:10 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:10 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:10 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:11 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: adding IP address 169.254.190.77/16

Mar 31 22:56:16 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Mar 31 22:56:16 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: sendto: Network is down

Mar 31 22:56:16 jupiter dhcpcd[4945]: eth1: read: Network is down

```

How do I get dhcpcd to ignore eth1 or to stop logging this?

Ciao!

SF

----------

## Veldrin

by removing the service from the default runlevel... resp. by adding eth0 to the default runlevel.

```
# rc-update -d net.eth1

# rc-update -a net.eth0 default
```

----------

## SchlauFuchs

```
# rc-update -d net.eth1

 * 'net.eth1' not found in any of the specified runlevels

# rc-update -a net.eth0 default

 * net.eth0 already installed in runlevel 'default'; skipping

```

No, that wasn't the solution...

Ciao!

SF

----------

## Erulabs

I'm not terribly sure about "dhcpcd" because I havn't used that particular package (ISC's DHCPd is vastly superior).

In DNSmasq its something like "--except-interface=" to ignore specific interfaces.

In DHCPCD just don't add a subnet for the network segment that interface is connected to.

There should be a similar option in the config for dhcpcd.

Edit: It may also be in /etc/conf.d/net. You may need to "dhcp_INTERFACE=none". Ie: dhcp_eth0="none"

----------

## SchlauFuchs

Still not working. I've added config_eth1=("none") and dhcp_eth1="none" to conf.d/net, restarted net.eth0 but the log is still filling. net.eth1 isn't running and if I try to start it complains now that there is no module for "none". doesn't matter, I don't want to start it anyway. 

I've now killed that dhcpcd process for eth1 manually, but that seems just to be a temporary solution.

Ciao!

SF

----------

## Erulabs

I suppose you could try something like:

config_eth0=( "0.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 0.0.0.255" )

although that is sort of evil... I'll try to think of something.

----------

## think4urs11

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> RC_COLDPLUG="yes"
> 
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth1"

   :Question: 

----------

## Zhaozhou

What does your "net"-file look like?

----------

## SchlauFuchs

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo="mydomain"

```

----------

